# Crates



## Angie NG (Jun 6, 2012)

I am looking at different crates at the moment, has anyone got any advice on which one works well for them and what kind of size? We have a few weeks before our puppy arrives but I want to be as organised as I can. Many thanks...


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Hi Angie & welcome to the forum. So you are on count down now, how exciting!!!

Crates - well you will find quite a few very helpful threads on crates and sizes, plastic or metal, etc if you do a search.

You don't say where you are located? I am quessing possibly the UK as you have posted a.m.?

If you can, see if you can borrow a crate from a friend that will see you over the first month or so. We were very lucky and a neighbour had the most amazing huge Barjo crate which he loaned us and we have in the kitchen for Boris at the moment. He also loaned us a smaller one for the car, which he out grew very quickly. As I am still not sure how big a crate we will eventually need for the car I bought a middle sized one on eBay that has turned out to be fantastic. If I do need a larger one eventually I will just re sell it on eBay.

I am not planning to keep Boris in a crate for more than a year - in fact we only ever shut him in it when we feed both dogs at the same time and when Boris gets a bit too excited - time out. I really don't want this ugly black metal thing in my kitchen on a permanent basis.

However, if you are planning to get one for permanent use, Barjo make fantastic collapseable crates. Ours is 3' long and he is now beginning to fill it so certainly no smaller. If you are in the UK I would be happy to post you the link to eBay for the car crate.

Lots of soft toys and a small Kong that you can stuff with treats or meat to help occupy them, espeically at night.

Can't wait to see the pictures of you pup - we are photo addicts on this forum. 8) 8)


----------



## Angie NG (Jun 6, 2012)

Thank you for the advice hotmischief, much appreciated. We are very much on countdown, trying to organise myself as we have never had a dog of our own. I have been brought up with dogs but this is our first. My husband is in the army and we thought it would not be fair to get a dog with all the moving around we have done but now we are uk based with 2 and a half years left, yippeee. My children are now 7 and 9 so now are at the age where they understand pets are not a toy. Having said that they asked me the the other day if we could dress her.
I have been looking at crates, we will not be using it for long, probably a year or so. My worry is that we have moved into a brand new house and when it's not your own home you have to be that bit more careful. We have our own house in the lake district so look forward to taking her up the fells when we can.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

You are just going to to love having a pup....after the first few sleepless nights :'( :'( :'(

Where abouts in the UK are you based? We live near RMAS.

I quite understand that you don't want the house ruined by the dog, by the same token you don't want the pup injurying itself or eating something it shouldn't while you are out - so crates are great for this purpose. I have a Tuffies nest in the lounge for my pup which we encourage him to use (he much prefers the Gt Dane's bed - ideas above his station) as eventually he will have that as his bed in the kitchen instead of the crate.

Seriously, see if you can borrow a crate, or even look for a second hand crate. You will need a large one if you buy one as at 5 months Boris's head is not far of the roof of his large cage.

I'll bet you are counting the months till you move home to the Lake District - lucky you.


----------



## Angie NG (Jun 6, 2012)

Yes the sleepless nights will not be so much fun but my boys are both at school so will have the days to myself with the puppy. Getting very excited, we have been looking at the you tube films and they are very entertaining.
We are based in Salisbury, there are lots of places for walks which is good. I might try and get a second hand crate, my friend uses hers. Some of them are not badly priced, have seen a lovely pink one. 
Definitely counting down to our move to the lakes, probably towards the end of the year before we get there again but so looking forward to it especially as Bella will be a bit older and will enjoy the walks we will be doing. 

[li][/li]


----------



## pippylongstocking (May 21, 2012)

Hi. There is a good website called dog health.co.uk, that have a good selection of dog crates. I have just had a new one for our 4 month old V called Ester. She very quickly grew out of the one I borrowed! I read around and found the best size was the x large - size 42.75(L) x 27.75(W) x 30.5(H) inches. Mine cost £45.00 and £8.50 delivery. There are loads of crates available online, some may be cheaper, but I had bought from this site before. Also found a good site that does dog guards for cars (travall.co.uk), and one for car boot liners (hatch bag.co.uk). Had excellent service from all these sites. Hope this helps. Good luck with your new puppy. If she is anything like ours, she'll certainly have you on your toes!


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

We have some metal and wooden crates in the house but we also had a few portable crates (canvas with hard plastic netting for openings). They are much easier to take with you if you're going away etc. Flynn, our male never had a problem with them. But Luna, on the other hand, had chewed through a couple of them so we can't use them for her anymore. I'm thinking/hoping she has or will grow out of that soon. I think it really depends on the dog.


----------



## Veebers (May 20, 2012)

Angie hi, we are in the same boat - our little one arrives into the world in 4 weeks time and all being well, Bruno will be with us end of August...

Luckily my friend who has an (older) Viz is lending us a crate. 

I have been advised that you need an iron will those first few nights :-\ 

I figured I cracked my two daughters sleeping through the night and battled on through separation anxiety etc etc so it must be the sort of same deal! Anyway, I have earplugs and a much sterner-than-me husband so I hope we'll be okay.

EEK! So exciting isn't it? I could pop!


----------



## Vida (Dec 26, 2011)

Hi Angie,
I'm also in the west country,just south of Bath. If you're coming up this way I'm happy to lend you any size crate you need.
I have a wide selection. They aren't shiney new but they aren't disgusting or damaged either! If you have a certain size in mind ( maybe recommended by the breeder? ) then I 'll hunt out the right one.
If you want a nice new one for your baby I can thoroughly recommend a company in the west called Muddy Paws. You can ring the owners direct and they give good sound advice. They're happy to exchange items if you get it wrong and are fab on price.
If you are having the dog in the car much( sounds like you will!), get a Lintran or something similar with solid sides otherwise the muck and hair goes everywhere in the car,even on the 'ceiling'??
I have big custom made ones as I travel lots of dogs. Well worth the initial outlay,or they're always on eBay second hand 
It's an investment if you take care of it ,as you can always sell it on. 
There are so many advantages to solid crates,I could Rep for them  you can lock the doors and leave your boot open, they're light,even I can lift one in and out,and I'm a Granny!
You can jet wash them ( they clean up soo easily). The fitted rubber mats make the dogs feel secure as they don't slide around,and they come with integral drop down bumper guards,and drawers for all your dirty doggy bits.
Vida.x


----------



## Angie NG (Jun 6, 2012)

Hi Veebers, I am the same as you in having my 2 sons and all the sleepless nights that go with having children. Hopefully I can manage a few nights with a puppy not knowing where she is.

I have bought a crate, my friend still uses her crate so could not borrow hers. Seen as my family consists of to much male testosterone I put my foot down to having a girl pup and have bought her a pink crate. Not to everyone's taste but it made me smile.

We get Bella at the end of the month and have most things I need for her, still need a few things. 

What is it with pet shops? My kids thought it was the best shop ever, they were so excited and for once it wasn't them getting a toy. 8)


----------



## Angie NG (Jun 6, 2012)

Thank you so much for your generous offer Vida, I have really organised myself and now have one. I will have a look at muddy paws. 

I have to say I have only been on this site for a few days and everyone as been so friendly and welcoming. Thank you all so much ;D


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Hi there ..my Vizsla is now 15 months and we use the crate whenever we are out the house without her...and that's not to often, I use the biggest grate available and put her day bed, some of her favourite toys and some food in it, its the best thing money can buy, cause while they are in it they don't chew furniture and they don't wee or poo in it, Darcy treats it as a safe haven and somewhere to chill when she goes a bit frantic and manic....love her...but she really does like her crate


----------

